
Can France Create Its Own MIT? - Osiris30
https://www.insidehighered.com/news/2018/06/28/france-considers-plan-create-university-mit
======
mathattack
The French education system will feed very talented engineers. (The ecoles
already have a great global reputation)

The bigger question is can it become the PhD factory that supplies the world’s
science departments?

